# Carillion Guitars



## KristapsCoCoo (Nov 21, 2014)

So, I didn't find a thread for Carillion guitars which are work of luthier Chris Delia.

Has anyone had any encounter with him and his work?

https://www.facebook.com/CarillionGuitars

Some of his work is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2014)

Seems very derivative, and not at all done in a cohesive manner...


----------



## Kammo1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ummm....... I can see he's copied the Daemoness,BM vibe...... not my cup of tea at all..........


----------



## 693 (Nov 21, 2014)

I really liked the first one, the rest were boring!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

@ every time I read someone bitch about a luthier copying other designs... Have you been to the recording subforum? Why does no one whine about copying ideas there?


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 21, 2014)

I think they look pretty good. I'd be interested in seeing more detailed pictures.


----------



## TedEH (Nov 21, 2014)

I think I quite like the look of the black lines through the spalt top.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

^I didn't even realize that's what that was until I looked a few more times. It does look good, though.


----------



## ceiling_fan (Nov 21, 2014)

One of the images in the first post is a dead link so hopefully this one hasn't been posted already. 






Also the inlay work looks nice


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 21, 2014)

Are the black lines on the first one inlayed? His inlay work looks pretty solid, and that stained redwood (I think?) top is pretty goddamn beautiful.


----------



## narad (Nov 21, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> His inlay work looks pretty solid, and that stained redwood (I think?) top is pretty goddamn beautiful.



I think it's poplar, and could possibly be birch. I don't believe you can stain redwood those colors.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 21, 2014)

narad said:


> I think it's poplar, and could possibly be birch. I don't believe you can stain redwood those colors.


Yeah I wasn't sure, the waviness of the figure made me think redwood first.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 21, 2014)

Not a fan of the actually body shapes, but I love everything else.


----------



## flo (Nov 21, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ every time I read someone bitch about a luthier copying other designs... Have you been to the recording subforum? Why does no one whine about copying ideas there?



There is a recording subforum?

The singlecut looks stunning, and the first one is tasty too.
It's very hard to come up with a body shape that looks good, is ergonomic and will be accepted by guitarists... so, with some very honourable exceptions, everybody builds superstrats or les pauls.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 21, 2014)

That psychedelic burst one, though... And yea, Flo there's a recording subforum. I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice looking guitars... far better than anything that's ever come out of my shop.


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 21, 2014)

Some of these are dope. Some are plain. That girly inlay gave me half a chub. 

Lutherie is art. I try to keep it original, but hell...what's truly original now that we're in the 21st century and nearly everything has been done?? 

"Good artists copy, great artists *steal*." - Pablo Picasso 

__


----------



## flo (Nov 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> That psychedelic burst one, though... And yea, Flo there's a recording subforum. I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic.



Of cause I was being sarcastic. People on here always complain that NGD threads usually get 1000 replies and a million likes, while critique-my-mix-threads get one reply. Sorry for OT.


----------



## Vicious7 (Nov 22, 2014)

How do you do a psychedelic stain like that? Layering and sanding each color? I like the designs and such, especially the black lined spalt...because it's a lefty.... that and the lines tie in the spalt well.


----------



## narad (Nov 23, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Some of his work is one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.



You know how much they cost though? A carillion dollars.


----------



## p88 (Nov 23, 2014)

narad said:


> You know how much they cost though? A carillion dollars.



hahahahahaha


----------

